# Rear Slide Braces



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

I was wondering where people have hidden their rear slide braces when not in use? With the 28krs there is no 'under the floor/bed storage area'. We set them on the floor where the ATV goes. It works OK but if we have alot of stuff they can be in the way and often hard to get out. Any ideas??


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi akdream
Please let me know when you find a place to stow these...they are in our atv storage area too.

Dawn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

You 'Roo owners might want to check out one of the forum's threads on a PVC storage tube set up above the bumper. I think you can find one by doing a search for bed rail storage.

Or, maybe one of the Outbackers who's done that mod will chime in.

Anyway, good luck.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Mark beat me to it, but yeah, the PVC pipe over the bumper mod is the quickest solution. I believe Thor mounted a pipe on the frame under the trailer that really gets it all out of sight.

I am thinking about making a storage space under the sofa of our 28RS-DS with an access hatch on the back. Have not measured for fit yet, but I'm thinking it will work. And it will put the rails right where we need them.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Clicky


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Mark beat me to it, but yeah, the PVC pipe over the bumper mod is the quickest solution. I believe Thor mounted a pipe on the frame under the trailer that really gets it all out of sight.
> 
> I am thinking about making a storage space under the sofa of our 28RS-DS with an access hatch on the back. Have not measured for fit yet, but I'm thinking it will work. And it will put the rails right where we need them.
> 
> ...


With the two doors...why not just slide them in the back door? That way they are safe and secure and only 3 steps away.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Mark beat me to it, but yeah, the PVC pipe over the bumper mod is the quickest solution. I believe Thor mounted a pipe on the frame under the trailer that really gets it all out of sight.
> ...


.
That is what I would do too. We have the 25RSS, so we velcro them under the front bunks, but I would either lay them on top of the queen bed or under when slid in. This way you just unlock the door and slip them into place.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We just stick them in the back door. Real close to set up. The slide is in, so we aren't using that space anyhow.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great! Thanks for the ideas...I'm going to go and move them right now









Dawn


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I put PVC pipe under the TT above the stabilizers.










Thor


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I am thinking about making a storage space under the sofa of our 28RS-DS with an access hatch on the back. Have not measured for fit yet, but I'm thinking it will work.
> Doug
> [snapback]117314[/snapback]​


This very same mod has been on my list for a few months and today I got it 90% completed. I will post a few pics once I get the digital camera away from the DW. It looks good, if I do say so.

Bill


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thor said:


> I put PVC pipe under the TT above the stabilizers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice Thor!!


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

Katrina said:


> Clicky
> [snapback]117358[/snapback]​


Kat,

If you dont mind me asking, in seafood speak, how many clams did that cost you? Ive been putting mine on the bottom bunk in the 21RS, but have been searching for another solution and that looks excellent. Also what dimensions and any regrets or things you would change after the fact? Thanks!!

Alan


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I was wondering where people have hidden their rear slide braces when not in use?


What rear slide braces?









Mark


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Currently I put them on inside the rear door of our Roo. We keep a couple rugs on the floor, so they won't damage the linoleum. My wife worries that I will damage the floor while loading and unloading them. I am planning to copy the mod by 76 cougar.

I gotta go to Ace to see if they have those bolts.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

cookie9933 said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > I am thinking about making a storage space under the sofa of our 28RS-DS with an access hatch on the back. Have not measured for fit yet, but I'm thinking it will work.
> ...


Bill,

Right on! I will be anxious to see your pictures!









I did get out and measure things last weekend and it looks like they will fit, but I have to break them down (brace from rail) to get them in. If it were not for the furnace under there too, I wouldn't even have to do that.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Katrina said:


> Clicky
> [snapback]117358[/snapback]​


I love that mod Jim. Question though...

I looks like your license plate is partially covered by the box. Or maybe it is just not totally visable from the photo angle.

Anyway, here in Florida some police agencies can get very picky about the visiblity of the plate. Could you speak on your visiblity angle?

I was going to install the PVC pipe on the bumper mod. But the PVC would hide the plate. I am looking for a way to mount the plate OVER the tail light.

Dan


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

3LEES said:


> Anyway, here in Florida some police agencies can get very picky about the visiblity of the plate. Could you speak on your visiblity angle?
> 
> I was going to install the PVC pipe on the bumper mod. But the PVC would hide the plate. I am looking for a way to mount the plate OVER the tail light.
> 
> ...


You could relocate the tag to the back of the storage box and install a small light to iluminate it.

Something like this.


----------



## Four4RVing (Aug 7, 2005)

I got a 5 x 5 Plastic Fence Post at Lowes ( They are made to slip over a 5 X 5 treated lumber fence post) and two(2) end caps, and 2 hose clamps long enough to go around the bumper and the Fence Post. I mounted the plastic fence post on top of the back bumper and used the clamps to hold the fence post to the bumper. I used 3 screws to hold one end cap on the drivers side of the fence post. I drilled 4 holes in the other end (passenger side) with the end cap on and bent pieces of a wire clothes hanger to stick in the holes to hold the end cap on. Then I just slide both RAILS into the hollow fence post and secure the END CAP. I will try and post a picture for this. It took about 30 minutes to complete.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Four4RVing....I think I understand where you're going with this, but I'll be looking for the pictures once you post them.


----------



## Four4RVing (Aug 7, 2005)

Here they are. Also, I cut it down so it wouldn't block the license plate. And you can place the rails opposite each other to "fit" together better inside the holder.

Click 1

Click 2

Click 3


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Four4RVing said:


> Here they are. Also, I cut it down so it wouldn't block the license plate. And you can place the rails opposite each other to "fit" together better inside the holder.
> 
> Click 1
> 
> ...


And they definately fit in there, right? Because I've looked at PVC Conduit and they would only fit in an 8" conduit - too big as far as I'm concerned. I like your mod much better and I'll be doing it soon.


----------



## Four4RVing (Aug 7, 2005)

Moosegut,

I also looked at the round PVC pipes, but they needed to be much bigger than the rails to make the rails fit (bigger than I wanted). So I figured square rails, square storage, right? I believe the whole project cost less than $22, and the round PVC pipe alone would have been $30 or more. Also, it seems the rails were "made" to fit together with the bolt and hole matching, or it was just a lucky coincidence. I posted more pictures to try and show what I did. Hope this helps.

Picture #4

Picture #5

Picture #6


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> cookie9933 said:
> 
> 
> > PDX_Doug said:
> ...


Well, it's 100% done and a success. I finished it 2-3 days ago and I have taken pics, but I can't get them posted. I think there's something wrong with our software. We have our pics in Kodak "EasyShare" and also in Hewlett Packard "Photo and Imaging", where the HP grabs all images from the Kodak software. Seems every time I want to post a pic, there's a problem. This time, I tried for at least an hour. I'm not completely useless when it comes to running the 'puter, but getting pics on Outbackers is too much, I guess. Anyone have a suggestion? Thanks in advance.

Bill


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Four4RVing said:


> Moosegut,
> 
> I also looked at the round PVC pipes, but they needed to be much bigger than the rails to make the rails fit (bigger than I wanted). So I figured square rails, square storage, right? I believe the whole project cost less than $22, and the round PVC pipe alone would have been $30 or more. Also, it seems the rails were "made" to fit together with the bolt and hole matching, or it was just a lucky coincidence. I posted more pictures to try and show what I did. Hope this helps.
> 
> ...


Ken....that looks great! I've been a fan of just putting them back in the trailer, but your work as really made me reconsider this. thanks for posting all the pictures, I know it takes a some time to upload them all.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Four4RVing said:


> Moosegut,
> 
> I also looked at the round PVC pipes, but they needed to be much bigger than the rails to make the rails fit (bigger than I wanted). So I figured square rails, square storage, right? I believe the whole project cost less than $22, and the round PVC pipe alone would have been $30 or more. Also, it seems the rails were "made" to fit together with the bolt and hole matching, or it was just a lucky coincidence. I posted more pictures to try and show what I did. Hope this helps.
> 
> ...


Poifect. Thanks. It's gonna happen.


----------



## Four4RVing (Aug 7, 2005)

The DW took care of uploading the pictures and postings. Hope this works out. We didn't want to have them scratching up the floor either, and this way they are in back where you need them. I saw some other pictures where it looks like they used the same square fence posts, but put them in a storage compartment under the trailer. They must have used the 4 x 4 size, cause they used 2 fence posts covers instead of one(1).


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

cookie9933 said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > cookie9933 said:
> ...


Bill,

First off, they need to be in .jpg (or .jpeg) format to post on Outbackers. The program you are using may not do that by default. When you do a 'Save As', look for the option of setting the file type.

Secondly, the size need to be fairly small. Try for around 100K or less. Coming out of the camera you may be at a couple of megabytes or more. Again, you should have the option of controlling the image resolution. It does not need to be very high for displaying on a monitor. A lower-mid to mid resolution setting will be plenty.

If all else fails, let me know and I will pass on my e-mail address to you. You can send them to me, and I have a couple of programs that should be able to deal with them.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Four4RVing

Nice looking mod and where you need the support arms to be when putting up.

I have been contemplating this mod but was not convinced the end cap would be secure enough. The round ones(too small) have a threaded cap for good security. What have you used to secure the open ends to make sure the arms don't fly out on a corner or bump. I could see some wires but not sure how that works.

David


----------



## Four4RVing (Aug 7, 2005)

OutbackPM said:


> Four4RVing
> 
> Nice looking mod and where you need the support arms to be when putting up.
> 
> ...


For now, on the Drivers side end, I have 4 screws going into the edge of the end cap to hold it on. On the Passenger side end, I drilled 4 holes thru the END Cap and the Fence Post Cover. With the Holes Lined up, I take 2 pieces of a wire Clothes hanger and stick one end thru one hole, and then bend the Wire to fit into the opposite hole, then adjust the wire so that it can't slip out. Then repeat for the other 2 holes. If feels pretty secure.

I am thinking about putting some foam rubber or something in the end after the rails are in, to keep them from sliding, and possible hitting the end cap hard enough to make a hole and go sliding out. And/or..... drilling a hole thru the fence post cover and sliding a hitch bolt thru the hole and securing it with a hitch pin.

There is always something to improve on.

Ken


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

3LEES said:


> Katrina said:
> 
> 
> > Clicky
> ...


Just the angle of the photo. I measured the box to stop just short of the plate. If you stand off to the right, it's blocked by the spare tire anyways.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That is a really nicely done mod, Ken!









I like the way the rails 'fit together'. That is almost too good to be coincidence!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

Four4RVing said:


> I got a 5 x 5 Plastic Fence Post at Lowes ( They are made to slip over a 5 X 5 treated lumber fence post) and two(2) end caps, and 2 hose clamps long enough to go around the bumper and the Fence Post. I mounted the plastic fence post on top of the back bumper and used the clamps to hold the fence post to the bumper. I used 3 screws to hold one end cap on the drivers side of the fence post. I drilled 4 holes in the other end (passenger side) with the end cap on and bent pieces of a wire clothes hanger to stick in the holes to hold the end cap on. Then I just slide both RAILS into the hollow fence post and secure the END CAP. I will try and post a picture for this. It took about 30 minutes to complete.
> [snapback]120105[/snapback]​


Ken,

Sweet Mod









THANKS for sharing. Im off to Lowes soon to get my supplies

Alan


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I did the rail mod that I posted earlier in this tread over the weekend. It was very easy and cost under $13. The first rail took about 30 minutes to complete because I had a couple things to figure out. The second took about 5 minutes. I'll post pics and our impressions after our trip this weekend.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Is there a part number for that post cover? Reason I ask is a search of the local lowes reveals they have a 4X4X100 post cover. Will that work or is it too small.

THanks
Lance


----------



## Four4RVing (Aug 7, 2005)

usmc03 said:


> Is there a part number for that post cover? Reason I ask is a search of the local lowes reveals they have a 4X4X100 post cover. Will that work or is it too small.
> 
> THanks
> Lance
> [snapback]123034[/snapback]​


I think the 4x4 is too small. When I was looking, they had both a 4x4 and 5x5. I thought the 4x4 would not be able to hold both rails side by side, so I went with the 5x5. The end caps should be close to the 5x5 plastic covers.

Let me know if you can't find them. I can run by our Lowes and get the part number.

Ken


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

I got it figured out but thanks.

I posted my work on a new thread.

Lance


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Has anyone tried the 4x4 post covers? It's all the local Lowe's carries but can special order the 5x5.

ON EDIT -- listen to the others. Do not get the 4x4 post covers. They are too small. One brace will not even fit in it. I had to special order the 5x5 and should get them in 7 days.


----------

